# Hi!!



## bdc6570 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello to all ! just bought my 52 plate 225 . Best part of my day is the drive to wrk then the drive back ! . She has been washed and waxed 5 times so far .  8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi bdc6570, Welcome to forum, what colour. Lets see some pics & where you from.
H.


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## bdc6570 (Jun 5, 2009)

Merro Blue !


----------



## bdc6570 (Jun 5, 2009)

Planning to up grade the brakes ! but unsure which is the best way forward . Red calipers and vented brakes disc ! :?


----------



## bdc6570 (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry . South coast Southampton. 8)


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Moro blue - my favourite colour (im biased  )

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum `


----------



## bdc6570 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks to all .


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, everyone,
My name is Wendy.
I need some advise! :? 
I'm a nearly newbee!
In the next few weeks i'm getting my first TT, but can't make up my mind whether to have a 180 or 225; in brilliant red of course!
I'm (wait for it) a Mobile Hairdresser, so will be doing a lot of start stops all within a few mins of each other.
I've been advised so far to have a 180 as petrol will be a little cheaper! What do you think?
I'm so excited, I feel like a 20 yr old not 49! :lol: 
The kids are fed up with hearing about it now and will be glad when it's on the drive!
Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

zakkiaz said:


> Hi, everyone,
> My name is Wendy.
> I need some advise! :?
> I'm a nearly newbee!
> ...


As a fact, petrol costs will be virtually no different, they are both 1.8T engines after all. So get a 225


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

was told the turbo would make the big difference on 225 as it comes in earlier! no idea myself. :?


----------



## jenni1188 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello im a newbie tooo!

the morro blue car looks in very good condition....i have had mine a week and haven't washed it yet!  its the rain putting me off but cant wait to get her all sparkly and shiny and take some nice little pics of her!

The 225 was hardly any different on insurance but for me i looked at some 225s and they were in terrible condition and i wanted either i wasn't bothered but i love her to bits now! Petrol isn't much different on technical specs so go for 225 if you can find one!

I had to have my 180 as i knew the lady, if the garage says do this within a week their is a reciept for the work... full stamped book and 80k on the clock for 1999 model. If i was going to buy from elsewhere then i would have had to pay another £1000 anywhere i looked so i grabbed it!

Aw exciting stuff!


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the Mk1 too and your car is nice!


----------

